# I no longer have 1.5 driving horses



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Turbo is driving!!!!* 

Leia


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Aug 13, 2011)

Whoop de doop.








Where are the copulating pictures??????


----------



## shorthorsemom (Aug 13, 2011)

pictures pictures pictures.. (chanting)






. whooo hoooo TURBO


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 13, 2011)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Where are the copulating pictures??????


The copulating pictures??






I love my horses but not quite that much, Fizz!





Unfortunately Mom and Dad are out of town and I had no help available so I wore a helmet, carried my cell phone, did it in the lowest-key manner possible and have no pictures to show for it.



I took some quick video on the cell to commemorate the moment but it's so bumpy I think you'll get motion sick watching it. Soon though! We're headed out to the beach next Wednesday for a five-day "photo shoot" so I hope to come back with plenty of pictures and lots more practice under his belt. That's why I couldn't wait any longer to start him, help or no help!

Leia

Edited to add: Poor Kody. He was fine sharing right up until I hitched Turbo to HIS cart- then he had a fit! Turbo was not allowed near me for the rest of the night and was graced with many punitive bites and kicks upon returning to the paddock. It was clear he'd crossed a line in Kody's mind! Gonna have to work the redhead tonight instead of the kid or I'll never hear the end of it.


----------



## susanne (Aug 13, 2011)

.

Yay, Turbo!

Actually...YAY, LEIA!!!! *I imagine Turbo was totally cool and thought it was just another click...)

Jane, I nearly wet my pants reading your comment, although I guess copulating is akin to hitching...


----------



## dreamlandnh (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah!! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## MiLo Minis (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah Leia and Turbo and Kody! Can't wait to see photos of the new pair - especially once they are in competition!!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Aug 16, 2011)

MiLo Minis said:


> Yeah Leia and Turbo and Kody! Can't wait to see photos of the new pair - especially once they are in competition!!!


Thanks Lori! I don't know that we'll ever make real competition as I don't have the cash for the required 4-wheeler and I'm pretty sure Kody isn't up to it physically, but I'll darn sure be posting pictures of all the recreational stuff we do!



I'm so thrilled to be back in the driver's seat it isn't even funny and I'm just praying everyone stays sound.

Leia


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry I missed this Leia! MANY CONGRATULATIONS!














I can just imagine how you felt as you stepped up into the seat and together you took those first steps forward -- what a feeling!

Well done Turbo!





(and one for Kody, just so he doesn't feel left out.



)


----------



## bannerminis (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh how wonderful so delighted that it all went well. Had to laugh at Kodys reaction though poor boy


----------



## jleonard (Aug 18, 2011)

I have been without internet since June due to many travels, but have been attempting to follow his progress via your FB posts on my phone, however it is far to difficult to respond to anything with it. Now that I am back on a real computer...



:yeah CONGRATULATIONS LEIA & TURBO!!!!!!!!!!



:yeah


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 18, 2011)

I love the first drive, especially when it is anti climatic and the horse is so prepared it just goes with it like it has done it for months.



Well done to both of you.


----------



## Knottymare (Aug 23, 2011)

Just finally found this post! WOW!!! That is amazing news. I'm so happy for you. Way to go!



:yeah:yeah


----------

